# OVH vps, kimsufi



## Vasily (Jan 7, 2015)

On ovh.com I took their vps classic 3, all week I tried to optimize the performance of the website, floated response time and the server itself braked, I tried redis, fastcgi cache, APC, memcached. It works fast, then slow, for a minute response time varies from 500ms to 6s. Then I realized that this is not a website, but something with the server. Then they decided to take the test on a dedicated server kimsufi.com there all ok, it became clear that all the problems were from ovh.com. But kimsufi give only 1 hdd, we decided to take the server soyoustart.com (at this moment no complaints), but another problem for kimsufi can not do refunds, wrote them 3 days (sunday, monday and wednesday) and no response at all, and refunds can only be done during the weeks. One more story about ovh.com - my friend took same vps plan and of course same story server periodically slowed but moreover once all hung and could not restart even from the admin panel because there was a bug. Now he gone from them on a dedicated server. Be careful never ever use ovh and kimsufi


----------



## AshleyUK (Jan 7, 2015)

You do realise they are all the same company?


You also do realise they do not have any refund policy, once you have had the service delivered to you there is no refund.


Was you using their "classic" VPS range?


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 7, 2015)

Vasily said:


> On ovh.com I took their vps classic 3, all week I tried to optimize the performance of the website, floated response time and the server itself braked, I tried redis, fastcgi cache, APC, memcached. It works fast, then slow, for a minute response time varies from 500ms to 6s. Then I realized that this is not a website, but something with the server. Then they decided to take the test on a dedicated server kimsufi.com there all ok, it became clear that all the problems were from ovh.com. But kimsufi give only 1 hdd, we decided to take the server soyoustart.com (at this moment no complaints), but another problem for kimsufi can not do refunds, wrote them 3 days (sunday, monday and wednesday) and no response at all, and refunds can only be done during the weeks. One more story about ovh.com - my friend took same vps plan and of course same story server periodically slowed but moreover once all hung and could not restart even from the admin panel because there was a bug. Now he gone from them on a dedicated server. Be careful never ever use ovh and kimsufi


You do realize they are all one company...?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

Vasily said:


> On ovh.com I took their vps classic 3, all week I tried to optimize the performance of the website, floated response time and the server itself braked, I tried redis, fastcgi cache, APC, memcached. It works fast, then slow, for a minute response time varies from 500ms to 6s. Then I realized that this is not a website, but something with the server. Then they decided to take the test on a dedicated server kimsufi.com there all ok, it became clear that all the problems were from ovh.com. But kimsufi give only 1 hdd, we decided to take the server soyoustart.com (at this moment no complaints), but another problem for kimsufi can not do refunds, wrote them 3 days (sunday, monday and wednesday) and no response at all, and refunds can only be done during the weeks. One more story about ovh.com - my friend took same vps plan and of course same story server periodically slowed but moreover once all hung and could not restart even from the admin panel because there was a bug. Now he gone from them on a dedicated server. Be careful never ever use ovh and kimsufi


They're all the same company.  They have an understaffed sales/support staff that usually responds once a week (unless you pay for their premium services).  

Are you sure the high response time is from your local cache? 

Which OVH/Kimsufi Locations did you use? Where are you geographically located?

What specifically did you try to "optimize"?  I've had pretty good experience with OVH in terms of the hardware and network I've received.  Even their OpenVZ VPS works pretty well when in a pinch, so I don't know how you could have this many issues with it.  If it's with the support then... as stated in my first line... it's almost nonexistent (and they don't provide refunds).  So you really shouldn't be jumping from one thing to another.  

tldr: This is simply a misunderstanding of OVH's policies.  Please review their policies before you purchase another service from them.


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2015)

Another hell hole overrated company is OVH.  

I don't get why they even poke around with low cost services, especially VPS and "cloud".  Clearly they can't compete.

Luckily I self ejected from their customer experience when they asked for my papers to be a customer.

This no support and a week to reply bullshit, I can't stand it.  Zero reason for any sane person to buying those products from them.  Shit happens and when it does, having a human there to communicate is kind of expected by most folks.

As far as OVH's multiple brand trickle down approach, meh, it may not be apparent to some folks at the door that three main brands are all the same OVH.  Some people who may recognize that, may be familiar with folks on the paid priority plans.

OVH meh, network is interesting.  If I go on such, I'll be shopping with a reseller.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 7, 2015)

drmike said:


> Another hell hole overrated company is OVH.
> 
> I don't get why they even poke around with low cost services, especially VPS and "cloud".  Clearly they can't compete.
> 
> ...


I typically shop with a reseller than direct, I'd rather not give them my scanned copy of ID, and whatnot...


----------



## comXyz (Jan 7, 2015)

OVH VPS classic plans is not for production. You can use it for testing only.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll just throw this link in: a unixbench comparison of VPS Classic 1 (1GB, 1 core, €1.99) vs  RunAbove Sandbox M (2GB, 1 core, $2.50) vs RunAbove Steadfast Resources S (2GB, 1 core, $9.00)

https://www.abyssproject.net/2014/11/instances-run-above-vs-vps-classic-ovh/

Sandbox 2214 _<--gettting close to Vultr in single core unixbench_

Steadfast 2145

Kimsufi N2800 856

Classic 504


----------



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2015)

OVH know the Classic VPS isn't up to par. They recently ended a pretty lengthy beta test of a new infrastructure based on RunAbove and it was MUCH better than the current product. I don't know when they plan to roll it out but I'm very hopeful -- a bunch of OVH staff participated on the testing mailing list and they seemed to genuinely want to make the Classic VPS good.

Benchmark of my beta instance here: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2014/10/21/KZUjtMo7KATkr7s4


----------



## winnervps (Jan 9, 2015)

Just remember one or two threads (but forget where did it reside) about OVH "overselling standard" of its VPS product, using OVZ. Much complaints than appreciation. @Dylan is pointing to a correct direction about one of a kind: its performance result (though it's not an objective standard measurement, but how else can we measure?)


----------



## willie (Jan 15, 2015)

OVH Classic vps are openvz slabbed inside vmware while their "cloud" vps are directly vmware.  The classic vps is IMHO comparable to the budget vps's that we're all used to here, if priced a little higher.  I had one for a couple months and performance was fine for a cheap vps.  My main complaint about it was several reboots in the time I had it.  Its special feature is DDOS protection included as with all OVH products.  It's also attractive if you want a presence on the OVH network without buying a dedicated server.  You might want that, e.g., to have good transit to other OVH services such as their CDN or the Hubic cloud storage system, to back up critical files from or monitor an OVH dedi, etc. 

I cancelled mine after a couple months because I didn't need it and it was nothing special, but except for the reboots I'd say it basically met my expectations.


----------



## pbgben (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a private cloud infrastructure with OVH, and the support is quick... But can often take a few messages before they take action. P.s. they love screenshots


----------



## vpsbenchmarks (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, we tested OVH VPS Classic 2 at vpsbenchmarks.com a couple of weeks ago and we were not too happy, slow in general and very uneven performances. The slowest 1% of queries established new slowness records. See for yourself at http://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/trials/53.

This OVH plan can be compared with other unmanaged VPS plans at http://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/compare


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes.  I'd say don't use the OVH VPS Classic lines for actual important/production use.  Those things restart and are pretty bad to begin with (they're mostly OpenVZ inside VMWare).  

If you want a pretty decent VPS from OVH I'd say go with one of their resellers or go with their Cloud line (OVH VPS Cloud).  Part of the vpsBoard infrastructure is on it and it's been great so far!


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2015)

vpsbenchmarks said:


> Yeah, we tested OVH VPS Classic 2 at vpsbenchmarks.com a couple of weeks ago and we were not too happy, slow in general and very uneven performances. The slowest 1% of queries established new slowness records. See for yourself at http://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/trials/53.
> 
> This OVH plan can be compared with other unmanaged VPS plans at http://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/compare


Interesting site, bookmarked


----------

